# OMG!! The clock is ticking....2015



## Hauntiholik

Happy Halloween everyone :jol:

No rest for the wicked! Get back to work! Only 364 days to get ready for Halloween 2015.


----------



## deadSusan

Sigh


----------



## DocK

OMG... I took a day off today. I'm gonna clean it all up tomorrow...
And then I need to clean out my shed and re-organise everything...
At least that's the plan


----------



## Haunted Spider

Beat me to it. Couldn't post this until after 8pm tonight. They delayed our Trick or treat by a day to avoid the Friday night Football issues. 

Oh well, 364 more days to go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I get things cleaned up before starting over?:googly:


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I'm pushing off some of the clean up until Sunday. I dealt with wet stuff, the rest can be dealt with later. It brings me some peace of mind, but not the household.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

deadSusan said:


> Sigh


Yep - I can relate to that.


----------



## justintfirefly

Yep - let's rock! 2015 is looking like it's going to be a big year for our house!


----------



## ghostgirl

this years clean up starts tomorrow. was disappointed with the turn out my house this year, but with all the rain/sleet/snow and cold temps i cannot blame the trick or treaters for staying indoors


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

I probably should get our 2014 video done before starting to think about 2015....


----------



## halstaff

Don't feel bad. We just finished ours about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Headless

I repeated it - I laughed - and then I realised I did the same last year and did NOTHING. So now I'm worried!


----------



## Spooky1

The official Haunt Forum countdown ticker has been reset .... 284 days to go!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Love this!!! *


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Heck, I haven't even taken down my Christmas lights from outside yet! They're still on the gutters and well it's raining now, so I guess it will have to wait. As far as Halloween stuff goes, I going to be really lucky if I get my garage back so I can start working on stuff again.

Since my son has moved home as well as my daughter it makes for some cramped room inside my garage and shop area. *_


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spookilicious mama

*OMG!! Gobby seriously you are stressing me out!*


----------



## Goblin

This will probably stress you out even more then!


----------



## Headless

Holy cow - where did those days go?


----------



## deadSusan

Hey I think Haunti and Goblin are on vacation in Halloween Land! 
There are 198 days until Halloween!:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nah, just busy with a new hobby - banquet/party planning


----------



## Goblin

It's later than you think..................


----------



## deadSusan

That's cool Haunti! I hope it's fun.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

195 days left!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5

:eekin:Tick Tock, Tick Tock!:eekin:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## deadSusan

Woo hoo!!:jol:

(Oops seem to have a problem with my image size! It looks like we're half way there!)


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

I was at the thrift store today picking up some dolls, the manager, who see me every week, and sometimes gives me broken dolls, ask how much longer I intended to keep collecting dolls. It's been about two years now. I remember this post and said, "174 more days." He just looked at my husband, shook his head, and said, "I'm sorry".


----------



## deadSusan

Hysterical scareme!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## deadSusan

Eeek.


----------



## Hauntiholik

165!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

155 days!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## willow39

hahahah... tick tock!! now i'm in asia for 1 year and there's no halloween party..


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## EvilDog

Ugh! Still trying to figure out my costume. Lol


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit......:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Death's Door

Oh Hell!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Stop it - just stop it!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I started a tombstone, I started a tombstone! Yay!

Now I just have to finish it:googly:


----------



## tarpleyg

It's just too damned hot to be in the garage working on anything. I have SO MUCH LEFT TO DO!!!


----------



## drevilstein

Amen to that, it's 99 here today. We've had 95-101 weather for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

8 weeks from Thursday is October 1st!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Just a little reminder for everyone......Halloween is on a Saturday this year! Don't know about the rest of you but Saturday Halloweens seem to be really, really busy!*_


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## HalloweenLoverZ

*Halloween Coming Soon *

Can't wait for Halloween this year!!


----------



## VeronikaTheWitch

Only 68 days!!! \o/


----------



## Manon

Holy crap!!! How did I get this far behind!?!?!?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Was worried, feeling pretty calm right now...hopefully I can keep the pace going. Although I still have two projects from three years ago I need to finish one of these days!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ahhhhhhh.....I have too much to finish!!! It's gonna be a tight race!!


----------



## Spooky1

Need to get my act together and finish a couple props.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## shmork

I am so excited for Halloween to come around that so far September seems to be dragging by. That said, I have so much work to do in so little time! Funny feeling to be both stressed and impatient at the same time.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

Eek!


----------



## Goblin

7 weeks from tonight!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

45 days till Halloween!!!


----------



## VeronikaTheWitch

41 dayssssssssssss, peopleeeeeeee!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^First laugh of the day

Oh wait, I should be in panic mode now!:googly:


----------



## Richie4540

Officially Panic Mode starts today, holy Sh,t I need to get moving on my list, or it will just look someone hasn't finished their house renovations,


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## punkineater

Hauntiholik said:


>


Love that!!!

We officially have 16 days left til haunt time (Oct 17th):rolleyekin:
Sweating bullets now!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

4 Weeks from tonight!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## lisa48317

I don't quite feel like that skeleton....YET!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## kitchie

Wheew.. I'm so excited and I just can't hide it..


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if I have time to repaint three tombstones.......?


----------



## Goblin

3 Weeks from tonight!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Na, na, na, na, I'm not listening, I'm not listening!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

2 Weeks from tonight!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

Down to single digits!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

1 week to go!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Daphne

NO!!! Not ready not ready!!!!!

Back to work!! So much to do, I will NEVER finish!!! It took 2 days for my hands to heal from some of the props I made a couple nights ago and I can finally use them again today. UGGGG!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## madmomma

Daphne said:


> NO!!! Not ready not ready!!!!!
> 
> Back to work!! So much to do, I will NEVER finish!!! It took 2 days for my hands to heal from some of the props I made a couple nights ago and I can finally use them again today. UGGGG!!!


Haha! You sound like me. 3 hours till it's officially HALLOWEEN 2015 and I'm still doing last minute painting on my tombstones and putting out a few more props. Didn't test fog yet either. Hope to be done before dawn in which case, I'll grab a nap before getting dressed in a costume I haven't decided on yet! HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## MrGrimm

Hey gang! I haven't been on here much in the last year but I ways always thinking of you guys! Have a great, spooky and fun Halloween!!!! This year was a bad year time wise (second job and all) but next year, oh man do I have plans!!! Here's hoping you all got through your past year OK and you made some amazing props!!! Peace!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

365 days until Halloween!


----------

